# Uber Office in Hoboken



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2015/04/uber_to_open_first_nj_office_in_hoboken.html


----------



## Paul Smith (Apr 12, 2015)

that is good news for all of us NJ drivers.


----------

